# Mini La La- Group 1 *squeal* They're here!!!



## twiggy56

*Please note, since contact with Carole (mint&lilac) there are now no Candy Damask or Red Disco Dots left in stock*

Ok so, this joint order....

6 nappies is cheaper as you get discount on a 6-pack, so what does everyone want? Better to do different groups of 6 to avoid customs charges getting slapped on!

*FINALIZED GROUPS*

Right- im going to have to try clarify here.

With currency converter- Total: £123.66 GBP for the 6 nappies including the 15$ shipping (although does NOT include UK postage once they get here- to be sorted when they get here and buyer can choose recorded, 1st class, 2nd class etc) = $220.263 AUD :happydance:

**However I have calculated the actual price paid on my paypal and I paid £135.21 in total which would put each nappy at *£21.14* so the excess has come out my own pocket of £0.53 on each nappy. So next groups to order please be aware of this!**

Note to my group ladies...

**Could you all please gift me 50p each? I know its pennies but when you put an extra 53p on each nappy it comes out to be an extra £3.18 from my account :cry: Thank you, appreciated!**

*MY* order [Group 1] I have:

Group 1 order placed *Wednesday 7th*!

*Myslef*- Black Damask
PAID*Claire*- Red Disco Dots
PAID*Hayley*- Plum Kimono and Candy Damask
PAID*Pops*- Candy Damask
PAID*Caz*- Candy Damask 



*Katy's* order [Group 2] I have:

OUT? *Katy*- French Rivera and Taxi Circles
*Funny_Face*- prints x4

*CountingDown's* order [Group 3] I have:

*CountingDown*- Candy Damask and Plum Kimono
OUT *Jetters*- Black Damask
*Sahara*- Catherdral Royal and Blue Tendril
*Henny [NOW OUT]*-Replacement *Jac*?- Black Damask and Red Disco Dots


*phew* :wacko:


----------



## hayley x

I just added 6 to basket and it still said $15 postage :thumbup: xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Yep i want Red Disco Dots! My savings are nearly gone but i will dip into it one last time! haha!


----------



## twiggy56

Ok thats cool...funny face said she wanted one and I dont want to miss anyone out, will see if we can get upto 12 nappies and if postage still keeps down :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

Will maybe be worth emailing the person tho? 

is it likely to be hit with a customs charge?


----------



## purpledahlia

caz wanted one,


----------



## funny_face

I want 6! But will choose which I really need :shy: then can I get back to you tomorrow?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I want a taxi circles, and poss a french riviera if people think it's suitable for boys? xx


----------



## hayley x

I want candy damask but really cant decide on plum kimono (which is what I originally wanted) or Dandeleion fields?? :shrug: x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

purpledahlia said:


> Will maybe be worth emailing the person tho?
> *
> is it likely to be hit with a customs charge*?

Ah poo, it might be :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hayley- I like dandelion fields :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

dandelion fields is really nice hayley! but so is kimono and damask.... ahhhh.. i see your dilema :rofl: 

i think french riviera is good for a boy katy.. im uhmming and ahhing over that one for a girl??


----------



## pinkmummy

Does anyone have a link to these nappies so I could have a look? Xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

https://www.mintandlilac.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=minilala-single


----------



## twiggy56

Ahh, claire I reckon you're right about customs charges....the itti joint order was and that was around 12 nappies+

how about we do two separate 6 pack orders then?

I'l do a 6 pack for one lot of people and then someone else so another 6 pack for another? That way we dont get slapped with customs charges?

Katy would you do one for you, Caz and funny_face?


----------



## pinkmummy

$15 each did hayley say?

I'm stuck between tendrill aqua or red disco dots :wacko: xx


----------



## twiggy56

heyley id go candy damask- iv got both and id put her in her candy over her dandelion...

although both are favs in my stash!!! :dohh:


----------



## hayley x

twiggy could you post pics of your dandelion one (do you have one on fb) so I can see the actual nappy rather than a square of pattern :haha: xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

I like the dandelion haley :) 

I think I'll go for the red disco dots at the aqua tedrill seems a little girly .. Maybe? Xx


----------



## hayley x

I'm sorted. I definately want candy damask and plum kimono :flower: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

dandelion for you hun....
 



Attached Files:







P1020797.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## purpledahlia

pinkmummy - its postage thats 15dollars, the nappy i think is 32?


----------



## hayley x

oh no twiggy :dohh: I dunno what I want now, ideally all three :haha: but hubby would kill me!! 2 is bad enough x


----------



## hayley x

I think I'll go for what I said and hope you sell me your dandelion fields one day :haha: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

:rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I don't mind doing another one if people put what they want on this thread xx


----------



## twiggy56

Ok hun :haha:

*Myslef* for a Black Damask
*Hayley* for a Plum Kimono and a Candy Damask
*Claire* for a Red Disco Dots
*Pops* for a Dandelion Fields

we have one nappy space and id go for a Plum Kimono unless someone is desperate for something else?


----------



## pinkmummy

Oooooo think I may have to leave it this time. OH might just kill me spending that much on a nappy especially if I decide not to go with them!! But I must admit I do like them!! X


----------



## twiggy56

Ru happy to do that hun? It might just let us all escape customs charges getting slapped on...it was the same with the itti coop.

2 orders of 6 would be good. Looks like we're designated organisers lol. If you dont mind that is :flower:


----------



## funny_face

I have tendril fireball and have a preloved tendril aqua on the way. The others I want are both the kimonos, dandelion fields, disco dots and both the damasks! I wonder if I'd be as well getting these in my own order? I love my tendril fireball, but do I really neeeeed ALL of these others - help! 

The devil on my shoulder is saying 'at least you'd be able to sell them on if you didn't get on with them.......'

I worked it out to be £126 for 6, so £21 per nappy, is that right? (incl postage)


----------



## Mynx

pinkmummy said:


> Oooooo think I may have to leave it this time. OH might just kill me spending that much on a nappy especially if I decide not to go with them!! But I must admit I do like them!! X

I agree! They're bloody gorgeous! But seeing as I'm just starting out on the fluff road, I better stick to slightly cheaper ones .... FOR NOW!!!! :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

Sounds like a good plan. I would do it aswell but im crap at maths and would probably do exchanging them wrong or something haha!


----------



## purpledahlia

funny_face, out of the oens you wanted, if you were to get 2, id get the damask's! then dandelion feilds, then the kimonos and then disco dots...


----------



## funny_face

If you wanted to save postage, all the Scots could meet up to exchange!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: I was assuming id go and meet laura for mine anyways, :lol: we could do some kinda meet tho!!


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah i'l save on claire's postage and give hers to her in person! Hayley and Pops dont think would be able to though :haha:

funny_face- id agree with claire!


----------



## twiggy56

Right i'l go work out postage and how much everyone's is...


----------



## funny_face

Hmmmmm thanks PD. Thinking about it, I don't really need the kimonos and disco dots. And I like the pink damask better than the black, but its so sought after - it makes me want it even more! lol! She's got a wee black and white dress I'd put it with............ Oh dear, does that make 3 I want then.....

I'm checking with Alix to see if she has any of the ones that were on the website last week left, then I'll finalise - unless you want to order tonight? x


----------



## twiggy56

Right....

15$ AUD (*SHIPPING*)= £8.42906 GBP

205$ AUD= £115.189 GBP

sooo, that works out at each nappy at £19.20 rounded to nearest whole pound.

and then shipping split for each nappy would be £1.41 each....


----------



## purpledahlia

Thats cheaper than what i paid per nappy last time!!

ETA, when i got the kimonos from Aus i mean!


----------



## purpledahlia

basicall £20 each then?? only £2 more than C&C!


----------



## twiggy56

soooo....£20.61 for each nappy includes shipping (not including UK postage once they get here though)

*Myslef* £41.22
*Hayley* £41.22
*Claire* £20.61
*Pops* £20.61

Total: £123.66 GBP = $220.263 AUD which is the $205 for the 6 nappies plus the $15 shipping :happydance:

*phew*


----------



## twiggy56

Can all the girls im ordering for please get payment (through paypal) to me ASAP as I cant put in the order til iv got the funds together!


----------



## purpledahlia

Will sort it in the morning Laura! Need to go into a diff acc etc, :) night all x


----------



## twiggy56

cool- sort it tomorrow, im out in perth for a bit though but got my phone if needed. Claire, hayley and Pops...you all have me on fb so go through there if im not replying on here!

Nun night...im pooped!


----------



## hayley x

:dance: i'll 'gift' the money over to you tomorrow when i can get on a computer. i'm so excited :) x


----------



## sahara

I went to bed am i too late :cry:


----------



## Caz-x

ok, I deff wanted one, who's order am I in on, I went to bed :(????? Need to check what I want :D


----------



## Caz-x

oh oh, I like dandelions, candy damask & tendril fireball. :( How am I supposed to pick :shrug:


----------



## henny

im telling myself that lo doesn't need the nappies :haha: but i love some of the colours. Im hoping there isn't any space for a nappy order [-o&lt;


----------



## CountingDown

Is this closed now? x


----------



## purpledahlia

Girls who were in bed, whats happening is, 

Laura is going to do an order for 6 nappies, so me, her pops and hayley, because its less likely to be hit with a customs charge for only 6 and theres a discount on 6.

Katy is going to do another order for 6, but im not sure who is in that order or if there is space, 

You could always do another order for 6 as there seems to be enough interest, even if some of you get 2 or 3.


----------



## sahara

OK I def want to be in one - don't mind if its here or in a new order.

I am going out for a few hours now so can I be put down for *catherdral royal *pls either here or on a new order pls

I would start one myself but I may be away when they come in so would be better if someone else could take it on for me and hang on to my nappy for me until I get back thx
xxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Caz i think you're on katys order....

henny and CountingDown...you're not too late, you'l just have to be on one of the other orders of 6's I think...

I was talking to OH this morning and I cant afford to get 2 so there may be ONE a space on our order....

will have a look to see who asked first and if they have one nappy they would want and pay for today.. :thumbup:


----------



## sahara

meeee i asked too :cry:


----------



## sahara

sahara said:


> I went to bed am i too late :cry:


i asked at 1.30 this morning :haha:


----------



## CountingDown

Damn my early night lol i dont mind being on either and I can pay straight away x


----------



## Caz-x

I dont mind whos order I'm on, PD put me down yesterday, can pay today Twiggy :D


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah Laura i did say on page 1 or 2 caz wanted one... So she should come in our order and then sahara, countingdown and any last people who wanna join can do an order fo 6 with them? Sahara or countingdown one of you happy to put in an order?


----------



## purpledahlia

Katy who is in your order are there any spaces?


----------



## CountingDown

purpledahlia said:


> yeah Laura i did say on page 1 or 2 caz wanted one... So she should come in our order and then sahara, countingdown and any last people who wanna join can do an order fo 6 with them? Sahara or countingdown one of you happy to put in an order?

If there are no spaces in an order then I dont mind doing one if there are enough people :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

Ok had a check back and funny_face was _technically_ first to ask to be included on it but I think shes after more than one and we've only got a space for one nappy, so she might be happier on katys which I think she was forwarded onto after my spaces filled up quickly....

Sooo, iv pm'd her asking if she want the space but we can only offer her one nappy, or if she'd like to remain on katys order...if so Caz is the next to be on the order as she was next to be proposed on my order.

fair?

Caz - im aiming to order today so if funny_face hasnt got back to me what print would you be after and are you able to pay straight up from paypal?


----------



## sahara

Would it be easier for me henny and counting down to start a new order? :flower:


----------



## Caz-x

able to pay now aaannnd design, its between dandelions, tendril & damask atm but will make my mind up at the time :D


----------



## Jetters

I'd like to be in please if there are any spaces- for one nappy, can pay today :)

Can't offer to run one though with Bubs being due so soon, sorry!! Please let me know if anyone can squish me in to their group :)


----------



## CountingDown

Does anyone know if Katy's order was full :shrug: If it was then I will start a new order for me, Jetters, Henny and Sahara and anyone else who is after one :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

Ok Caz, brilliant....i'l see if I get a reply from funny_face through the pm and if no reply in the next while i'l put you in as I really want to get the order in asap! 

If it was my choice out the lot id got with a cocoa kinomo or a candy damask...they are both the first I reach for in my stash and look beautiful with clothes!


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah im not sure how full katy's order is either :shrug:

im trying to organise as much as I can...frantically looking at post timestamps to be as fair as possible to see who's asked first and who wants what!

Sahara, CountingDown, Henny and Jetters...possibly good for another 6 pack...


----------



## Caz-x

lovely twiggy, 

doesn anyone have pics of them in real life so I can see them?? I like the plum kimono too but cant imagine it on a nappy.

So, I'd like to see;

candy damask
tendril fireball
plum kimono

*hoping for pics*


----------



## twiggy56

ah Caz iv got candy damask and tendrill fireball but both in the pail! Coulda taken pics for you! 

Gah...

I havent got the plum, its what I wouldve got if id had the pennies...but the cocoa kimono is my absolute FAV!


----------



## twiggy56

Right, been searching back and as far as I can see Katy wants Taxi Circles and French Riviera...Funny_Face wants err, about 6 :rofl:

So I reckon if we have Katy take her two and Funny_Face has 4 on the one order? And i'l move Caz to mine?

Then sahara, henny, CountingDown and Jetters in the next 6-pack?


----------



## henny

going to have to give the nappies a miss as dh doesnt like them :cry:


----------



## purpledahlia

oh i have pics caz, 

Yeah i was assuming funny_face was on katys order thats what i meant when i said Caz was next (meaning before sahara and countingdown) .. So all sounds good with sahara jetters countingdown and henny doing a 3rd order of 6.


----------



## purpledahlia

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100621/124051.jpg

Thats cocoa kimono and plum kiimono


----------



## CountingDown

ooo I love both of the Kimonos!! decisions, decisions!!


----------



## twiggy56

Right- im going to have to try clarify here.

*MY* order I have:

*Myslef*- Black Damask
*Claire*- Red Disco Dots
*Hayley*- Plum Kimono and Candy Damask
*Pops*- Dandelion Fields
*Caz*- ?

*Katy's* order I have:

*Katy*- French Rivera and Taxi Circles
*Funny_Face*- prints x4

*CountingDown's* order I have:

*CountingDown*
*Jetters*- 
*Sahara*-
*Henny NOW OUT*-


----------



## sahara

I am happy to have one or 2 nappies depending on how you need the order making up.

I can't run it either as I maybe away when they arrive, so who ever does could you hang on to mine for me until I gt back if I am away?

Can you run it countingdown?

I would like catherdral royal and blue tendrils, but happy to drop one so somebody else can squeeze on

ETA - seems fine to me twiggy thanks


----------



## purpledahlia

Thats candy damask
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Caz-x

OMG, I want them all *cries*. My babyhawk is in cocoa kimono so if I got that they'd match :rofl:, but the dandelions was lovely too . aaaarrrggghhhh. PM me your PP twiggy & I'll send it over. How much again??


----------



## purpledahlia

*off to search for tendril fireball pic*


----------



## twiggy56

Caz can you tell me your final print and pp me pennies pleasey pleeeease....I wana get this done before my mum comes over.

Will update the above post with those who have *PAID* and when order is confirmed :thumbup:

*phew* thats some serious organisation right there! :wacko:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah whats you PP again? nappyoholic or something?


----------



## twiggy56

posted email in first post. Moving the 'Finalized Groups' onto front page now, so please refer to that if anyone is lost on who's doing what!


----------



## purpledahlia

caz cant find a good pic of the other nappy and i have to do the money thing now cos ive got 3 mums and babies about to turn up any minuite and my eggs are boiling :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

:rofl: @ claire!


----------



## purpledahlia

laura u didnt put amounts! £20.61 ?! cant rem?


----------



## Caz-x

Ok, Candy Damask!!!! bye bye dandelions/kimono's :(

I'm making the right choice yeah???


----------



## purpledahlia

I think so!


----------



## CountingDown

I think I am going for a candy and maybe a kimono depending on funds x


----------



## twiggy56

The Candy is BEAUTIFUL Caz...you wont be disappointed hun...


----------



## purpledahlia

lauraaaaa how much do i owe? My paypal just timed out :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

I hate waiting, patience isnt a strong point of mine lol. EEEeeeek, so excited :D


----------



## twiggy56

All on front page- one nappy and shipping= £20.61


----------



## twiggy56

Payment received Caz- updated you on front page :thumbup:


----------



## Caz-x

:D

Now I have to wait a couple of weeks :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

Paid! got to go peoples arriving!


----------



## Jetters

I want a black damask please! Shouldn't we add an extra £2 or something to cover postage to our houses too?


----------



## twiggy56

yeah Jetters I was going to add it onto the whole price for my lot but then I thought well, i'l see when they get here, weigh them and see what each costs are and if people want recorded, first class, second etc...


----------



## hayley x

purpledahlia said:


> https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100621/124051.jpg
> 
> Thats cocoa kimono and plum kiimono

Twiggy youre online... which ones which? x


----------



## Caz-x

plum left, cocoa right :D


----------



## hayley x

thought so :thumbup: its the left I wanted but cause the writing was cocoa first I wanted to make sure :) thanks xxx


----------



## Jetters

twiggy56 said:


> yeah Jetters I was going to add it onto the whole price for my lot but then I thought well, i'l see when they get here, weigh them and see what each costs are and if people want recorded, first class, second etc...

Ahh ok makes sense!!

CountingDown, let us know your paypal when we've got all 6 places filled :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

what Caz said hayley! Both equally gorgeous!

Hayley can you get me your pennies ASAP so I can get them ordered please luvvy! 

thanks yoooou :flower:


----------



## hayley x

oooh just logged onto fb and got your paypal addy :thumbup: will do it now :flower: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Good stuff- once ivgot your payment im putting the order in! :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

DONE :dance: xxx


----------



## Caz-x

eeeeekkkk:D :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

MY group....

ORDER CONFIRMATION!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: *They are on their way* :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

:wohoo: :dance: :headspin: CANT WAIT!!!! Havent told hubby yet mind :haha: xxx


----------



## Kirstin

Whens the next order happening?


----------



## CountingDown

I hopefully want to get an order together soon, I am looking to order 1 maybe 2, Sahara 1 or 2, Jetters 1 so we have room for a few more Kirsten xx


----------



## 4boys4years

i would quite like an aqua tendril and maybe a black damask :wave: not read back but how much are they working out to?


----------



## CountingDown

I think they are working out just over £20 per nappy x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I think Id like another if theres room?


----------



## twiggy56

All info on the very first post- I keep updating so you guys dont have to read back!

Price per nappy for the 6-pack discount etc on first page!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'd like a black damask and a red disco dots...chuck me in wheres theres room please twigs:flower:


----------



## Jetters

So it's £22.54 per nappy?

Black damask for me, please (can't remember if I already said that or not, but it's blank on first page!)


----------



## twiggy56

Note to my group ladies...

**I have calculated the actual price taken out of my paypal and I paid £135.21 in total which would put each nappy at *£21.14* so the excess has come out my own pocket of £0.53 on each nappy.** 

Could you all please gift me 50p each? I know its pennies but when you put an extra 53p on each nappy it comes out to be an extra £3.18 from my account :cry: Thank you, appreciated!


----------



## twiggy56

Just calculated it Jetters and its actually £21.14 a nappy....paypal converts the currency at a different rate to the converter I used on google :shrug:


----------



## CountingDown

Can you put me down for a Candy and a plum kimono please twigs x


----------



## purpledahlia

Just sent you 50p Laura! 
yay for it being ordered! :D


----------



## Caz-x

Twiggy, will send it to you in the morning :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hey guys, is there enough people to do an order without me? OH prefers one of the new prints. But if you desperately need me then I'll order them anyway and sell them on xx


----------



## purpledahlia

From what i can see this is how it looks so far.. 


Katy's order [Group 2] I have:

Katy- French Rivera and Taxi Circles
Funny_Face- prints x4

CountingDown's order [Group 3] I have:

CountingDown- Candy Damask and Plum Kimono
Jetters- Black Damask
Sahara- Catherdral Royal and Blue Tendril
Henny [NOW OUT]-Replacement Jac?- Black Damask and Red Disco Dots

So since its 6 nappies to an order jac and funny_face could do one together.. that would be 6 nappies!?

then there would be 1 space for 1 nappy left in countingdown's group.. 

thats if katy isnt getting her two..


----------



## purpledahlia

Did kirstin not want one? she could be the last space..?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'll get one if it stops others missing out, but if someone else actually really wants one then that would be fab xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Im sure kirsten did, ive got her on msn will say to her to come over and check..

Is that list ok with everyone else? you'll need to organise among yourself's money and stuff tho x


----------



## Jetters

I'm out- sorry :( 

OH got the grumps on at me buying BTPs, when I promised i'd wait till Bubs was here :dohh:


----------



## twiggy56

My ladies- could you please pp me the pennies!

If you'd rather I held it against your UK postage I can do that :)

otherwise im holding your nappies hostage :gun:

:muaha:

ALSO

Carole from mint & lilac emailed me and they have NO red disco dots in stock...just to let all you other ladies know :flower:


----------



## hayley x

Twiggy I was going to ask if I could pay you extra when I pay for postage?? I'm glad they still have the black damask or you would have been so upset and receive all our nappies but not the one you wanted!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Caz-x

twiggy , just sent the xtra x


----------



## x-li-x

if theres a space il jump in and order one. x

eta: ive been after a couple mainly the plum kimono


----------



## Twiglet

Argggh I didn't see this and I need black damask! (sp?)


----------



## twiggy56

Hayley- thats fine about the postage, il just add it to that instead :hugs: Thankies!

Yeah im glad they had the black damask for me too as when I saw the email from carole (mint&lilac) this morning after putting in the order with her last night I was terrified it was because she didnt have any of them left, but nope, poor claire missed out on her red disco dots instead :nope:

Michelle- if anyone else is putting in another order for a 6-pack maybe join in? Or get your own order going and others can come in on your order?

Im not running the other groups' as it would be difficult working finances if its not my paypal iykwim....so im not sure about the status of the other groups :shrug:

Im updating any info in the thread onto front page though so everyone knows the latest...


----------



## CountingDown

I am still up for ordering as long as we can get a group of six x


----------



## Caz-x

poor PD :( What you getting instead hun?


----------



## purpledahlia

well i have all the others and i wouldnt put ava in catherdal royal or french riviera, So Sarah is getting a cocoa kimono and paying me back the pennies :)


----------



## Caz-x

:D


----------



## funny_face

How many spaces are there in your group CD? I want 3 now, but if I could go in your group to save postage, I'd pay full price for my extra nappy if it was 7 instead of 6 iykwim? x


----------



## CountingDown

funny_face said:


> How many spaces are there in your group CD? I want 3 now, but if I could go in your group to save postage, I'd pay full price for my extra nappy if it was 7 instead of 6 iykwim? x

I will pm Sahara and find out if she is still up for the order, then we can take it from there :thumbup:


----------



## funny_face

Okey doke x


----------



## twiggy56

Just got an email from Carole (mint&lilac)...

she sent the order for shipping this morning! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Caz-x

twiggy56 said:


> Just got an email from Carole (mint&lilac)...
> 
> she sent the order for shipping this morning! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Eeeeeeek!! how longs it normally take to get here??? 10 days or something???


----------



## funny_face

:cry:Fking great. No pink damask left


----------



## purpledahlia

aw :( We will need to find another store to get candy damask and red disco dots


----------



## funny_face

Long shot but would anyone who wasn't sure about their choices consider swapping a candy damask for anything else? 

*pleads desperately*


----------



## twiggy56

Oh no :(...naughty us, we had 3 candy in our order :blush: soweeee :cry:


----------



## funny_face

It was the 1 I wanted most! Shld hav ordered last week when I was on, if you're not fast............!


----------



## hayley x

:dance: super super excited :) 

i found another site at the same time as this one so when i'm on the computer i'll have a look for you funny face xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

https://nurseryfairy.com.au/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=29_17&products_id=261

there u go funny face, shipping is more and no group of 6 discount, and no red disco dots for me! :(

ETA, THERES ONLY ONE LEFT


----------



## funny_face

Thanks PD, they wont ship to uk, sob! 

Got the itti today thanks x x


----------



## CountingDown

Order number 2 has gone through :) though our total came to £130.31 coverted in paypal for some reason???


----------



## twiggy56

My paypal said £135.21?!

I better have not got mugged off a fiver! However I have 'credit card charge' on mine as I had the whole amount in paypal bar £8 something? So maybe the charge was for transferring from my card?


----------



## purpledahlia

funny_face said:


> Thanks PD, they wont ship to uk, sob!
> 
> Got the itti today thanks x x

Thats where i got my cocoa and plum kimonos from?


----------



## funny_face

I got right to the end and it said we are not currently shipping to your area. I am considering foning my friend's sister to see if she'd post me one frm sydney. Gutted.


----------



## Kirstin

twiggy56 said:


> My paypal said £135.21?!
> 
> I better have not got mugged off a fiver! However I have 'credit card charge' on mine as I had the whole amount in paypal bar £8 something? So maybe the charge was for transferring from my card?

Change in currency rate perhaps?


----------



## purpledahlia

hmm i think kaya emailed the shop?? try that!


----------



## hayley x

funny face https://www.trifleshoppe.com/store/pc/Designer-One-Size-Pocket-Nappy-100p919.htm :flower: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah Kirsten me and CountingDown just been pm'ing this, reckon its slightly different exchange rate...

CountingDown: _mmm i am wondering if it could be the exchange rate, in pay pal mine was 1 British Pound = 1.68838 Australian Dollars_

twiggy56: _aww damit! My paypal says

Exchange rate:	
1 British Pound = 1.73736 Australian Dollars_


----------



## funny_face

Thanks so much Hayley, but I can't add it to my basket!!!! Oh dear, I've e-mailed them to see if its out of stock and they just haven't updated their website. 

FFS!!!!! :growlmad: I'm not going to get it am I?!


----------



## funny_face

Ok, I think I might have just got one! I don't want to get excited till I see it! Free shipping on that site, fab. No disco dots though Claire :( I'll keep my eye out x

Thanks Hayley!!


----------



## funny_face

Just to add, if anyone finds this thread after all the orders have gone, I got my candy damask for £21 with free shipping, so quite a good deal. The free shipping makes up for not getting the group discount so you could order yourselves :thumbup:


----------



## CountingDown

funny_face said:


> Just to add, if anyone finds this thread after all the orders have gone, I got my candy damask for £21 with free shipping, so quite a good deal. The free shipping makes up for not getting the group discount so you could order yourselves :thumbup:

Which site was that hun? x


----------



## funny_face

It was the trifle one, Hayley x linked it on the last page, I'll just find it

I just noticed you were looking for candy damask too! Should have let you know last night, sorry :dohh:


----------



## funny_face

hayley x said:


> funny face https://www.trifleshoppe.com/store/pc/Designer-One-Size-Pocket-Nappy-100p919.htm :flower: xxx

This one! And the other site that told me they couldn't ship to UK on the automated thingy, I e-mailed them last night and they got back to me today saying they'd put one aside for me and the DO ship to the UK, as per what Claire said. So I told them I already had one, and to un-hold it for me xx


----------



## hayley x

:blush: just ordered a dandelion fields :haha: xxx


----------



## funny_face

:rofl: you're as bad as me!


----------



## Abigailly

Who ever posted that 'cheap' site for them, my bank manager will love you before long. My OH won't as much.


----------



## CountingDown

Just to say Order Number 2 was dispatched on Monday ladies :)


----------



## twiggy56

Ladiiiies!! Look what arrived from Oz this morning! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance:

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020884.jpg

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020889.jpg

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020888.jpg

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020891.jpg

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020892.jpg


Hayley, Pops, Sarah, Caz...they're all ours :smug:

Could my ladies pm me with their addresses and i'l weigh your nappy/ies and get you a postage cost and you can tell me what class of postage you'd like, so I can get them on their way to you! :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

:dance:


----------



## Rach28

They are beautiful nappies!!

I need a girl now :blush:


----------



## funny_face

Ooh exciting! Not long for ours! X


----------



## CountingDown

Just got in from work and ours are here too!!!!!!!

Will get Olivia fed and sorted for bed and will take some piccies! x

ps can my ladies email me too and let me know what postage you require etc x


----------



## Caz-x

eeeekkkkkkkkk :D


----------



## Pops

:happydance:

We were looking at the Mini LaLas in C&C yesterday and we so hope they work for us!

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Pops said:


> :happydance:
> 
> We were looking at the Mini LaLas in C&C yesterday and we so hope they work for us!
> 
> xxx

Its a win/win anyway hun...if you didnt get on with them you'd have people biting your hands off to buy them off you :thumbup:


----------



## Pops

It is here, it is here :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Oh my goodness me we love it!! Trying this one and then if all good, more shall have to be ordered!!

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Yay Pops! Its a beaut isnt it....:cloud9:

Iv now got the candy damask, black damask, dandelion fields, plum kimono and tendrill fireball....

LOVE every single one! <3 

I bet you'l get on with them really well, they are SO absorbent but slim fitting! (and the shell comes out practically dry from the spin, its amazing)


----------



## funny_face

Haha, that's the exact collection I have twiggy! Or will have when I get them, Lol. Plus a preloved aqua tendril which may return to it's owner eventually but it's lovely too.


----------



## hayley x

:hissy: I'm thinking of selling all my nappies and havent even got my mini la la's yet (sorry for postage money delay)

Our washing machine is broken :hissy: x


----------



## Pops

Oh no Hayley :sad1:

How long are you looking at being without it? Could you use disposables just in the meantime? xxx


----------



## hayley x

We are having to use disposables and its given hubby a chance to like them again :growlmad:

Havent a clue when we can get it sorted as saving for carpet for Daisy's room, not sure which to make priority :dohh: As apart from the nappies I can cope just about without a machine!! Decisions decisions!! xxx


----------



## Pops

:hugs: Well if you decide you need someone to babysit your fluff until you need it again, give me a shout :winkwink: :hugs: :kiss:

xxx

Ps: you know I'm only trying to make you smile :kiss: xxx


----------



## hayley x

:haha: that really did make me smile... I do have a issy bear... :wink: xxx


----------



## Pops

hayley x said:


> :haha: that really did make me smile... I do have a issy bear... :wink: xxx

Hmmmm and you know I like the Issy Bears :winkwink: :kiss:

xxx


----------

